# Corby Distilleries CSW.A vs CSW.B?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

My husband has class A shares of CSW, currently 24.07/share, and I have class B, currently at 22.20/share.

For me, I don't care if I have voting privileges.

With the class B shares I still get any special dividends, same as my husband does for his Class A shares.

So, other than the price per share difference (and relative dividend math), and the voting privileges, are there any differences I should be aware of?

EDIT: Answered my own question. FYI (from Corby's FAQ page):

Q: What is the difference between Corby’s two classes of shares?
A: The Voting Class A Common Shares and the Non-Voting Class B Common Shares are identical, except for
the right to vote of the Class A Common Shares. Both classes of shares have the same entitlement to dividends.
As the Corby dual-class share structure pre-dates the introduction of the applicable TSX requirement, the NonVoting
Class B Common Shares do not have coat-tail provisions. The dual-class structure was created in the
early 1900’s. Any transaction to eliminate the dual-class structure would be both complex and costly to change.


----------

